# Foster for a blind Golden (Golden mix?)? Knoxville, TN area.



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping Up.... hoping someone can help him out.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't help, but I hope Charlie finds a good foster home soon. Poor boy must be so scared with all the changes he is facing.


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

Does the fosters have to live in TN?


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think so.


----------

